# removing sticker decals



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I need to know how to remove emblems that are stickers and not double sided tape. Does anyone know hot to do this? I know how and have removed the ones with double sided taqpe but what about these. I have quite few on my truck and since its going on two years old I want to remove them. Thanks


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

are they one glasss or paint?

if glass get a razor and be careful


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

No they are on paint. Thats what is bugging me I dont want to mess up my paint by taking these off


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

what color is the car?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

wait a few weeks for your fingernails to grow out, and get to work .


there really no easy way to get them off. if theyre new-ish you can prolly just peel opne corner off and that whole piece will come off as one, but if its old itll end up cracking/ripping, and become a pain in the ass. also try heating it up with a heat gun/hair dryer.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

look for goo-gone at wallmart or stores like that... i heard it helps


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Its silver with black sticker emblems. Im not real sure if I can get a finger nail under there they are stuck pretty well. Ill try not sure what goo gone is going to do until I get the sticker off then it wil take care of the adhesive


----------



## 05SeR Ved (Aug 1, 2005)

i use to have a gst and i took my gst decals with a hair dryer to heat up the decal and make nice and sticky. then pull it and use some goo gone to help out with it. that should do it.


----------

